# Starting a new project!



## DIYECO (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey everyone, i wasn't sure where to put this so the technical side seemed the only place for me to go. But if it would do better somewhere else let me know and i will move it. Anyway me and my brother have been looking into starting a project together. We have a small old car that we have decided to pull out all the gas mechanics and replace it with electric mechanic. To be honest we have no idea what we are doing when it comes to fitting an electric engine, so we are going with the flow and all the mistakes along the way. I have read in some places that you can use Forklift truck engines and things like that. What can you guys share with me that will get us on the rite path in the beginning so we have a good start? BTW the car was brought for next to nothing from the site below, it is not for on road it is simply for a little project/fun, maybe in the future though!! looking forward to your reply's guys 

http://www.forsale.co.za/


----------



## DIYECO (Dec 29, 2016)

Huge lack of reply's guys. I was hoping for a little help with the new project. I have been doing some research and http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-your-own-Electric-Car/ this site seems useful and lets you know where to start at a minimum. Come on guys get back to em.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

I would recommend reading the Stickys on all the subjects on this site, also try searching key words in the search function.

If your car already has a manufacturer that makes a transmission adapter, I would strongly recommend getting one as it will cut down on the difficulty of reengineering your car to electric.

It could be helpful to mention what type of car it is.

There is an entire thread on how to choose a forklift motor, but generally, I think that it would help if the motor is one which is compatible with the premade transmission adapators. 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/finding-motor-budget-56726.html

Also check out www.evwest.com as well as www.electriccarpartscompany.com


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi

Have a look at my build - it's more "sports car" than "eco" but it will give an idea what you can do with cheap bits

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...dubious-device-44370p13.html?highlight=duncan


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

??.. That seems to look a lot like an i-Mev in the photo ??
It certainly looks to have an electric motor in the front ?
Or am i seeing things ?


----------



## DIYECO (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks for the link to your thread it is a really good read and some good tips on there to save me a little hassle. The picture above in my original post is just off google to brighten it up a little. WE have an old beaten up Ford Fiesta that we plan on converting. After i have finished reading all 13 pages of this thread i will see where i am, what i don't understand and get back to you. thanks again guys


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ahh good !...thanks for confirming i am not crazy...or you !
Looking at that photo again its pretty funny...see where his welding spatter is going ? ...all over and into the controller and other electrics ...also onto his feet when he seems to be only wearing slippers !


----------



## DIYECO (Dec 29, 2016)

hahaha When you look closely it is a terrible picture, possibly not real. But i needed something that would fit what i am working with. But no, we arn't going crazy just yet


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh no, i believe its a genuine photo....the ".za". Link explains everything !


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

Where are you located?
What are you trying to achieve?
How often will you use your EV?
What are you needing help with?
What have you already purchased?
What is on your wish list?

There is plenty of assistance on the forum but we need to know how to help.


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

Karter2 said:


> Ahh good !...thanks for confirming i am not crazy...or you !
> Looking at that photo again its pretty funny...see where his welding spatter is going ? ...all over and into the controller and other electrics ...also onto his feet when he seems to be only wearing slippers !


 Agreed what a waste of slippers. I always weld barefoot so I don't ruin my slippers.


----------

